# Going to try it.



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheepshead season is almost if not already here. My boat is in pieces in the garage. I have thought about buying another boat to fish but its just too much money. So I have been watching this section a while now. When I get my taxes done I would like to buy a yak. I would love a hobIe but that is too much money for me remember I am rebuilding a boat too. So I have looked at academy. Seen a couple I like for around $400 one was the ocean kayak. I plan to visit Outcast to check out their yaks today also. Any other suggestions? This yak will be for fishing only. Not to sure on budget yet but I wont spend over $750.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Pensacola Kayak + Sail is a good place to start. They have lots of yaks in stock. They might even let you test one out. It's just down from Outcast. Turn left leaving Outcast, right at the fork, all the way to the end...can't miss it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking they were out of my budget. I been there once a few years back and delivered a pizza to the marina behind them two weeks ago.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know what they have now, but I was there a few months ago and they had several used yaks with some good price tags on them.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Keep your eyes open to the forum,
Lotsa good Yaks passed on to PFF members throught the forum..

Tight Lines

:yes:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

An OK at Academy for $400 sounds like it'll be the Scrambler. Those are decent starter boats and that's a reasonable price. Though be aware that that yak's design is more suited to maneuverability and playing in the surf. It doesn't track as well so it won't be very efficient for paddling distances.

However, if you can swing it I'd recommend stepping it up to the OK Prowler 13 which if I recall correctly Academy sells brand new for around $650-700ish? That hull is one of the most versatile yaks every designed. It's pretty quick and tracks well for long distance paddling but it's also maneuverable and pretty stable. I used to stand in mine all the time on the flats.

There are lots of other great options out there but new yaks will probably put you outside your price range. However, keep your eyes open for used yaks here and on Craigslist and be ready to jump on it if you find the right one cause they DO NOT last long!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

you delivered pizza to yacht harbor marina? i didnt know we could get deliveries there, ill have to keep that in mind, im right across the streek from pk&s and they definitely will let you test drive a yak, they're very helpful and know their stuff, good market value for high quality kayaks too, if you're not going to jump on the hobie band wagon i would suggest wilderness systems tarpon series hulls, ive tried native and perception and ocean kayak brands and wilderness systems seems to have the best overall hull shape for fishing, try the ride and the tarpon both.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Save money in the long run and get a hobie first as the first time you fish with some one in a hobie you'll want one for your self. You will save even more as you will end up selling your boat because you won't need it any more.

Us yakers consistently catch everything from grouper to mahi in our kayaks and all for just a frqction of operating a boat. Most days my expenses are just a bag of ice and a couple bottles of water.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ill stick to my old school boats jd  if you ask me hobie is a little too proud of their yaks, they're nice but i cant quite justify the price.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Save money in the long run and get a hobie first as the first time you fish with some one in a hobie you'll want one for your self. You will save even more as you will end up selling your boat because you won't need it any more.
> 
> Us yakers consistently catch everything from grouper to mahi in our kayaks and all for just a frqction of operating a boat. Most days my expenses are just a bag of ice and a couple bottles of water.


You stick to pedalling and I will run mine out to the edge in 45 minutes so I can catch a wahoo. :thumbup: Not giving up my boat. I want to get into bluewater fishing and that is how I am building my boat. Besides I could end up shuttling yaks offshore. As for the HobIe I just cannot spend that much on one. A paddle yak will be fine for now. I appreciate everyone's input. I will look at the other OK. Do the higher priced OK come with a seat back? I have not looked at Wilderness Systems in a couple years but want to check them out. Also will start watching the forum about a week before I plan to purchase. I know recently two yak sold in under ten minutes. Crazy! And yes Rufus you can get a hot Papa Johns pizza delivered to the marina. :thumbup: Call the store on Navy Blvd.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just in case yall were wondering my Pescador 12 is still up for sale yak+paddle+mods=ready to fish yak. $600.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/fs-perception-sport-pescador-12-a-139653/


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks cooper ill keep that in mind, ill endorse seatmech, i think that hull is a close copy of wilderness systems and he's really rigged it out nice, bang for your buck beats the hell out of a hobie  same story with my tarpons


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Pescador 12 = 2007 Tarpon 120 only several hundred $$ cheaper. I was in Academy and saw an OK Prowler Big Game for $499. That is a pretty good paddle kayak. 

As far as prices go, all of the different makes are about the same - some include seats, some don't and that has to be factored in. Most do not include paddles. You get a seat and paddle with every Hobie, so the real difference is the drive. A new drive is $550. Otherwise, the most popular fishing kayaks are all similarly priced. The pedal Natives are as pricey as the Hobies...


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

eh, i can tell from the time ive spent in a pedal yak (the girl is the same way) that i can go farther with less fatigue using a good paddle and my arms than i can by relying on my bum knees to keep going. the price of either of them just doesnt apeal to me.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just put a down payment on a Tarpon 16.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pics when u get it


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets talk mods. I plan to have a rudder installed. I have a Garmin gps and fishfinder. But its an external antenna model. Also need a shoot thru. What paddle does everyone like? Carbon or fiberglass. Any particular brand? I will wear my inflateable life jacket. For a livewell I figure my trusty blue igloo water cooler with bubbler ought to work or do the yellow and black livewell buckets work ok just towing them behind. Looks like I have room behind me for a cooler for fish. Or is there a better solution? How has everyone used the slidetrax on their wilderness system yak?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If it'll fit, put a cooler back there. The pull behind bait buckets have worked just fine for me for a decade. They're a bitch to drag behind ya, but I just set mine in the yak for paddling. I'll stop occasionally to give the bait a dunk. Paddles...the lighter ones are great for keeping the fatigue to a minimum. They can get pricey though. About the garmin, what do you mean by "shoot thru"?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> You stick to pedalling and *I will run mine out to the edge in 45 minutes so I can catch a wahoo*. :thumbup: Not giving up my boat. I want to get into bluewater fishing and that is how I am building my boat. Besides I could end up shuttling yaks offshore. As for the HobIe I just cannot spend that much on one. A paddle yak will be fine for now. I appreciate everyone's input. I will look at the other OK. Do the higher priced OK come with a seat back? I have not looked at Wilderness Systems in a couple years but want to check them out. Also will start watching the forum about a week before I plan to purchase. I know recently two yak sold in under ten minutes. Crazy! And yes Rufus you can get a hot Papa Johns pizza delivered to the marina. :thumbup: Call the store on Navy Blvd.


True. Wahoo are about the only fish not caught by a kayaker in this area. I do hope I can get one in S. FL this spring from my yak.

However days like this are why I love my kayak. Fifty pounds of tuna for less money than a couple gallons of gas. :thumbup:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> True. Wahoo are about the only fish not caught by a kayaker in this area. I do hope I can get one in S. FL this spring from my yak.
> 
> However days like this are why I love my kayak. Fifty pounds of tuna for less money than a couple gallons of gas. :thumbup:


Holy crap! How the heck do you catch a tuna from a kayak?? I don't understand the logistics of such a feat...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> If it'll fit, put a cooler back there. The pull behind bait buckets have worked just fine for me for a decade. They're a bitch to drag behind ya, but I just set mine in the yak for paddling. I'll stop occasionally to give the bait a dunk. Paddles...the lighter ones are great for keeping the fatigue to a minimum. They can get pricey though. About the garmin, what do you mean by "shoot thru"?


I meant a shoot thru transducer or can I save money and use my transom mount? I can mount a piece of stainless between the rudder and yak and have it offset for the mount. I appreciate everyone's input. Holy cow on the tuna! Also what is the best solution for rod storage?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I made this and LOVE it. I can troll three lines with ease and it keeps my gear higher so less chance of getting wet.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/sundays-little-project-134169/


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I meant a shoot thru transducer or can I save money and use my transom mount? I can mount a piece of stainless between the rudder and yak and have it offset for the mount. I appreciate everyone's input. Holy cow on the tuna! Also what is the best solution for rod storage?


Thought so. There's no need for a thru-hull transducer. The regular one will shoot right thru the plastic. Glue it down inside the yak and make sure there's no air pockets between the trans and hull.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

So I just glue my transom mount ducer to the inside? Just trying to be clear. I am looking at a Lowrance Elite 4 DSL it is a better quality fishfinder than what I have. At $350 its not to bad. But can they survive a roll over and being submerged?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> So I just glue my transom mount ducer to the inside? Just trying to be clear. I am looking at a Lowrance Elite 4 DSL it is a better quality fishfinder than what I have. At $350 its not to bad. But can they survive a roll over and being submerged?


Yessir. I used Goop to glue mine down, but there are less permanent ways of doing it. I don't have any experience with dunking a fishfinder, so I can't answer that. I'm sure there are plenty of folks on here who have though. All I can say is...be smarter than the surf


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my Garmin is a 172s.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can, come to the rigging clinic at Hot Spots on the 19th - we can show you what / how to do this. The transducer will shoot thru no problem as Tim says. I glued a piece of foam down near the center of the yak with a transducer cutout in it. Warm up some Goop, fill the hole in the cutout and glue the transducer down. Make sure there are no air pockets between the hull and the trnsducer. Tip: it is difficult to use too much Goop. Photos are from my Revolution - transducer has been there for 4 or 5 years, works well. 

I would not drill any holes until you know what you want and where you want it.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im thinking about doing this to the tarpon 120 that i bought from jd, im looking into the idea of getting two wiring harnesses for the unit and putting one harness without a ducer in my mothership (sailboat) and mounting the ducer and another harness in the yak since i wont need to see the fish from the mothership.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I do plan to attend the seminar. Good idea on the foam block.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The foam block us a great idea. I just made a dam around it with tape lol.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

most of the sailboat community uses plastic water bottles to make a dam, trim the bottle and tape it in place then fill it up with your glue of choice and sink the ducer in the bottle.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Test drove the newest boat I have ever owned today. :thumbup: First paddle stroke and I almost flipped! Once I got the shaking stopped I did pretty good. I did encounter a sailboat wake broadside after paddling a few minutes and felt stable. The 160 Tarpon feels like it has some speed but I am too new to find it just yet. I need to get it paid off and get it in the water and build some confidence in it. Maybe flip it a few times to find its limits. I really do not want to have training wheels but I may have to! I did a few turns and this thing takes some effort to turn. But I have never been on a kayak before so its probably the newbi talking. I am going to mount my dsi transducer either on the rudder or on the scupper mount. Too many mixed reviews on mounting it inside.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

cool beans man, welcome to the addiction, the tipping is just something u have to get used to compensating for with your hips. comes natural pretty quick


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Jason,
Here are just my .02 on this because I have not been reading as of late I am playing catch up. First congrats on the tarpon, I think that your really going to like it! May even forget about the boat........
I paddled a prowler trident 13 early last summer then got a T160. It is a pretty fast yak (for a paddler) it handles surf good because of the length and glides really well. It is a comfy kayak and I can say that I am happy with it over the trident. Now one thing that I have noticed is that it is narrower than the trident and a little less stable. I have stood up on it with NO gear at Crab Island and on a FLAT day. I personally will NEVER do this in the Gulf and I am interested to see how bottom fishing goes because I have mostly caught kings and Spanish. One three-four ft shark and we got into a little balancing act but all ended well. I also have a Elite 4 dsi, mine is on the slidetrax sideboard with the transducer deployment arm. I went that route because I read of distortion with a through hull mount. I have NO facts to back this up though. And I attach the unit to the base after I am through the surf just to minimize chance of water damage. As for rod holders I have tried a few things and really haven't found something I am fully comfortable with yet.
I hope this is a little informative.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the write up vickroid. For a beginner the 160 was intimidating! Are you able to turn sideways?


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

It is a longer yak for sure, and I would really suggest taking it out with NO gear and stand on it, jump off it, roll it, make it a jungle gym and climb all over it so you know what you can and cant do. Don't try to make your first attempt getting into the front hatch 2 miles offshore, it may go badly. As far as turning, I don't have a rudder so I end up making large turns but it isn't horrible at all. (I have heard a rudder really helps this). One thing I did practice at for moving sideways is the sculling draw stroke. Just YouTube that stroke, it is not hard and that is how I move about pilings and up to my wife's yak out on the water. (She paddles a T120)


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My plan once I got it was to take it out to Johnsons beach and build some confidence in it on the sound side. Then take it to the Gulf side. I might take it to Navy point but not sure on water there. Also need some wheels for it. I have been all over you tube looking at yak related vids to learn what I can.


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking for someone to shutle me and my yak off shore in Feb. near cape san blas. Do you know of anyone that has done this in the past?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Brainstorming here. Has anyone used a slidetrax dashboard behind the seat with a scotty rod holder on each side for trolling and then have rocket launchers between them for rod storage? It would keep the reels higher off the water.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Brainstorming here. Has anyone used a slidetrax dashboard behind the seat with a scotty rod holder on each side for trolling and then have rocket launchers between them for rod storage? It would keep the reels higher off the water.


I have not personally used the dashboard but I have seen this before only set up in the front. I would think it would work and if it doesn't then you can move it up front and if that doesn't work let me know and I may just scoop it up off of you because I want a dashboard for mine just haven't bought one yet...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Went to the rigging clinic today and met a bunch of the guys on here. :thumbup:
Got a few good ideas and made a fool of myself throwing a 14' net. :whistling:

However, Bahen with Pensacola Kayak and Sail brought out the Native Mariner with Propel. For no other reason than to taunt me. Honestly if my tax refund is decent I may be getting a 12' Mariner with Propel but that leaves me no money for rigging. This week I will test the Mariner in the water. I like the beam of the Mariner and the open deck. I have read Oxbeast's review of the Mariner. 

So its either a Tarpon 160 or a Native Mariner with Propel.


----------

